# For Sale :: Various Aquariums



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Short & simple: reno project in home requires me to take down most of my tanks. I am bunned out about it but life goes on....No stands for the below aquariums. The tanks are not drilled - are not temprered glass.

2 - 180 gallon tanks (tank & glass lids) 4 months old. Custom built - eurobraced, black silicone, professional black vinyl backing. No stand. Comes with whatever ornaments (castle, fake rocks, etc) and substrate in it. FX5 or 406 - your choice. FX5's are a couple of years old but work great. 406's are 4 months old. heater included. Standard coralife lights. $300 each

5 - 120 gallon tanks - same as above but the filter is either a fluval 306 or 406. Whatever I have on it. Again, everything is about 4 months old. $250 each

5 - 10 gallon tanks (complete) - $15

** I also have 4 brand new Current USA Satellite LED PLUS lights (1 month old) that I will sell with a tank package (instead of the standard light) for an extra $50. 

If your in BC - it's worth the drive. Gas prices are low - the roads are good. Bring a truck and load up.

Michael
778 489 0063


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

my bad...should have had FS: in the header! I tried changing but no luck...


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Darn it - forgot the measurements. 180 gallons are 6 feet by 24 inches by 24 inches. the 120 gallons are 4 feet by 24 inches by 24 inches. 10 gallons are standard.


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems a shame. Cant you store them? 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## So_lil (Feb 12, 2014)

Bump great guy to deal with I really hope your keeping some tanks


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes very nice guy what a shame for sure thats a smoking deal if i only had room!!! I would be there in a heart beat!! you should store them?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, I would just rent a storage unit in town and store them till the renos are done.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would buy the 180g but I can't drive all the way there. My wife would kill me if she found out it was for a tank. Lol.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Tell her your going on a spur of tr moment secret getaway.


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Call it a "guys retreat" and give her some cash for a "girls' day out". Works every time.


----------



## nobert (May 15, 2011)

Hi, are the 10 gallons still available??


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I know this is a long shot but any chance you still have a 180g for sale? Thanks


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Call it a "guys retreat" and give her some cash for a "girls' day out". Works every time.


You are a real smoothie Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> You are a real smoothie Anthony


It's my annual "Boxing Day" sales at J&L and King Ed's routine. Irene LOVES Boxing Day because it means she usually gets a C-note to go shopping for herself. Never get any complaints from the wife about all the stuff I buy during Boxing Day, so it's worth the C-note IME & IMO.

Anthony


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

close thread please


----------

